# aviaries



## twiggy1992 (May 5, 2010)

show us your aviaries from finch to macaw and to birds of pray lets see them :lol2:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

i was thinking of doing a thread like this!! il upload my barn owls aviary when i cba to take a pic of it lol


----------



## Nel5on (Aug 24, 2010)

ill take some pics soon, for some reason people seem reluctant to put pics up of their aviaries though. i wanted some ideas when i built my first macaw aviary, but not 1 person would show me a pic of their aviaries.


----------

